# Bei Reseller Account Kunden anlegen.



## rocky7 (27. November 2003)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,


Ich habe zurzeit einen Reseller Account bei meinem Hoster. Nun möchte ich einen Kunden anlegen und ihm eine Domain z.B. test.rocky7.de anlegen dies ging auch mal alles wunderbar. Wenn ich dann diese zugewiesene URL im Browser eingegeben habe wurde auf eine von mir erstellte Willkommens Seite geleitet. Seit kurzem wird jedoch jede URL die ich im Administrations- Center "Sysweb Pro" für Kunden anlege, alle auf meine Hauptdomain rocky7.de geleitet. Dabei habe ich nicht auf meiner Domain eingegeben dass alles was rocky7.de enthält auf die Hauptdomain geleitet werden soll. Was mache ich falsch oder liegt eine Fehlerhafte Einstellung beim Hoster vor? Bei der IP und Domaineinstellung habe ich auch nicht die IP Adresse der Hauptdomain angegeben, da habe ich den Haken raus gelassen.

besten Dank im Voraus...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. November 2003)

Da kann dir der Support deines Webhosters sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## rocky7 (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Da kann dir der Support deines Webhosters sicher weiterhelfen. *




Sorry das ich hier angefragt hatte, er kann mir eben nicht weiterhelfen. Dachte ich kann hier Hilfe erfahren, war wohl nix naja bin ja auch erst neu hier. 

besten Dank für die freundliche Bedienung würde man sagen, schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. November 2003)

Calm down. 

Bei einem Provider sollte man davon ausgehen können, dass der Ahnung von der Materie hat.
Aufgrund deiner doch knappen Beschreibung wird das Problem in der httpd.conf des Apalachen (Apache) liegen.

Sorry, aber da kann dir echt nur dein Provider weiterhelfen, da nur die nötigen Zugriffsrechte (root) auf dem Server hat.


----------



## rocky7 (27. November 2003)

Ich nahm an die Beschreibung sollte ausreichen und man könne sich damit ein Bild machen was da schief läuft. Ich möchte lediglich meinem Hoster sagen können, pass auf es ist hier dies und jenes falsch konfiguriert und gut.


----------



## strao (6. Januar 2004)

lösch die Catchall domain, oder nimm:
".rocky7.de" aus der
allow_levels variable raus (/etc/sysweb/sysw.conf)
dann inetd neu starten und dann wieder reinschreiben, und wieder neu starten. Ist ein sysweb problem, das allerdings seit 7 Monaten gefixt ist. Dein Provider scheint updatemäßig nicht ganz auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein.


----------



## rocky7 (6. Januar 2004)

Ok werde ihn noch heute anrufen und ihm diese Lösung offenbaren. Ich habe nun in der Zwischenzeit bemerkt das ich als Kunde Subdomains anlegen kann die dann auch abrufbar sind. Als Reseller kann ich sie zwar auch anlegen und per FTP betreten nur eben bei Aufruf dieser angelegten Subdomain wird die Fehlerseite von Sysweb Pro angezeigt. Hier mal eine als Reseller zum Test angelegte Sub. 

http://bea.rocky7.de

Meine Frage nun, ist dies auch da noch immer der selbe Fehler oder doch nicht so recht?

besten Dank schon im voraus...


----------

